# Help me with cheap t8 hanging fixture



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

I cant find any hanging lighting fixture cheaper than 100$.
Anybody know how to DIY one ? 
My tank is a 80 gal,120x50x50.
My english is bad.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

If you use 6 or 8 48 inch long T8 bulbs, with 32 watts each, you should have enough light for the tank. You can buy cheap 48 inch long fixtures at most hardware stores or building materials stores. Then, build a wood box to mount the fixtures in, and hang it over the tank.


----------

